# triandrun bike stolen



## Jeni (8 May 2013)

My lovely triandrun bike that I have done a few tri's with, was stolen on Monday (6th May - my birthday! How rubbish is that?!). It was stolen from my back garden shed. I live on the cuckoo estate in Hanwell, West London. If you see it please contact the police - I'm still waiting for a CRF but the frame number is CDS8222019. It is mostly black with white diagonal stripes on horizontal part of frame. It has triandrun.com written on horizontal part of frame and triandrun written on diagonal part of frame. It has Vento written on vertical part of frame. The Wheels, frame, forks, seat and handlebars are Pro-LITE and have branding on them. Shimano SORA gears. The tyres are Vredestein handmade RICORSO. Luciano ETRTO. They are handbuilt Certified PL-05078979, written on wheels.
It had small grey under saddle bag on it when stolen.
It also had a wireless computer on it when it was stolen - docking station may still be present and small magnet on front wheel spokes may also be present.
There are scratches on the rear gearing mechanism where it had a small accident a while ago.
It has a yellow police Track It sticker, with either Oaklands Grove, W12 0JA or Oakfield Cres, CF38 1NG on the tag. The tag is on the vertical tube of the frame, just under the horizontal bar (was put on after the photo was taken).
I have registered on numerous sites, am looking on bikeshd.com regularly and will post flyers in the area - if you have any other suggestions I'd welcome them! Thank you for reading.
I'd love to be reunited with my bike so I can get back to training.


----------

